# Corpse/Zombie Full Body Sculpt WIP - Pics



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!..well.. ok so i'm a little late and haven't been around much.

I started this guy about 2 weeks ago. the head is gonna be resculpted shortly as i'm not totally happy with it. 
but i wanted to share some pics anyway to show people whats what. and everyone loves looking over pics so.. Enjoy!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Older pic


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks pretty good to me. Is it full size, 5 to 6 feet?


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks. i'm just itting looking at the pics and i'm torn on what to do with it now.

i believe its head to toe height will be around 5'8"-5'10" give or take


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

That looks great! What is it made from?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Wow that is nasty!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

trishaanne said:


> That looks great! What is it made from?


theres a base under it and its been sculpted using Chavant NSP soft oil Clay

Still finishing it off and then moulding it!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

nasty indeed ...


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Intense, both versions of the face look good to me! How heavy is it?!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Intense, both versions of the face look good to me! How heavy is it?!


Thanks, yeah i'm much happier with this version.

weight wise.. hrm. theres about 40 lbs of clay on it right now plus the base.. granted that will be lighter once its done in latex and foam filled


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That is just amazing. I'm just crazy jealous of your talent!! Thanks indeed for the pictures!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice and nasty, just the way I like um.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

wow, very impressive work! He looks incredible! Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, he's looking great. I think the head is looking good.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks awesome. Just curious, how are you going to mold something that large?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Looks good so far.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

WOW! What's not to like in either version? I think they're both great!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

This is really cool. I can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wicked! love that.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

That is too cool, great pic's! Fantastically rotten, in that good way, of course! Will you be making many of the final product, or just the one?


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.. i'm a little light headed rom all the moulding and figured i should at least take 5 minutes out to give a shout out to everyone. So far so good. ( yes i know pics will be done soon too) i'm hoping at this rate i should have a copy out by the weekend if all goes to plan!



spideranne said:


> Looks awesome. Just curious, how are you going to mold something that large?


Fiberglass, and Alot of brushes. i'd have loved to have done a stone mould but theres far too much risk involved ..and by that i mean my back.  stone would have been my choice but weight is an issue. on the next sculpt i may use a different mterial but we'll see how this goes.



Zurgh said:


> That is too cool, great pic's! Fantastically rotten, in that good way, of course! Will you be making many of the final product, or just the one?


Thanks man!

as for the final product.. i have a few surprises for everyone here but that will have to wait


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Greetings Everyone.

sorry for the delay. i had fun out of fiberglass matting over the weekend so i have been a little behind.

The mould is now made and i'm letting it cure properly before popp'in it.

but enough of the blabbering, i know you all came here for pictures. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Watching this whole process is great fun and very informative. I can't imagine the work you have to put into props like this before you even have the final...it's like building it twice! That thing is going to be spooky though, and mass-produced I'm guessing, nice to see it nearing completion.


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks ST. 

I'm not sure how many i'll be making i used fiberglass cause stone moulds only last so long and my girly arms will only light so much weight ;D


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry for my.. lateness on pictures guy.

on wednesday i had a production company contact me for a rushed gig.

Rushed being a key word. They needed a set of nightvision goggles for an underwater scene, but didn't want to use a real set. so, i recieved the real set from them and moulded, cast and finished it in about 48 hours ( including curing times)



















That was a DAMN long weekend...

ok back to cleaning the moulds. lol


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

i guess its about time for an update and a teaser pic.
I'm still finishing up this one but i wanted to keep everyone in the loop.. 
As the main event is yet to come


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this guy's face


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello all. first off. its TOO HOT.. this is England!!?? and its hitter than miami here O_O

anyhow. this is still a work inprogress i haven't finiahed the painting and still have to finish the hands and feet. but i felt it time to show off what i have so far











































Lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## corpseguy (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that last shot is great!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very disgusting!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

How creepy! And your night vision goggles look great. I admire your talent.


----------

